# steel trailer?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with a steel trailer. Aluminum ones are lighter and easier on your truck's gas, but steel offers better protection. 

All of mine have been steel, including the one I have now. I love that trailer. It's everything I've ever wanted, and so well balanced that my truck hauls it easily. 

Don't let it being steel turn you away if it's what you want. As long as it's safe, you can't go wrong with a nice steel trailer.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Last year I bought a steel trailer, my neighbour owned it and it is an older trailer but one owner and very little used so it is in great condition.
The only drawback is that it has a ramp and this ramp is heavy for me to lift by myself.
It pulls well and is a good solid trailer.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We bought a steel, 2 horse stock/combo trailer new in 2006 and it's still in excellent shape. It weighs about 2200 lbs, but no problem towing it with 2 1100+ horses using our RAM 1500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a steel 3 horse angle haul. It IS rusty, but just surface rust (no holes, etc). However it pulls excellent and meets all my needs. I wouldn't turn away from a good steel trailer.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Phew... ok great! Good to know. 

I asked the seller to check the registration for weight so I can make sure we're within dh's truck's towing capacity. It's a step-up, so no ramp, which my horse actually prefers. That's what he was used to when we got him and he hates stepping on the ramp of the BO's trailer. 

It does appear to be in excellent shape without a touch of rust. Nothing fancy, but far nicer than everything else I've seen within my budget! Assuming the weight is not beyond our truck's towing capacity (which it shouldn't be), we will go see it next weekend - it's about a 3 hr round-trip so it's hard to get out there on a weekday when we both work. Hubby agrees it's a pretty good deal and thinks it may not last long.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a steel trailer I bought used from someone who kept it indoors so it was in brand new condition. I keep it indoors also. Keep it clean, lift the mats for storage, wax it now & then & they last a long time.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

First trailer so couple other things you want to check. Max weight of the trailer axles, empty weight of the trailer and max weight of the tires on it. This holds true for both aluminum and steel trailers, many manufacturers go light on the axles and tires compared to weight of trailer empty/loaded. Quick example is a two horse trailer can easily hit 5K pounds fully loaded with horses and gear. If the axles are rated at 2500 pounds each then you will be pushing it. Same thing for tires, luckily light weight tires are easy to fix but you still need to know.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In 1974 I bought a lightly used Trailet step up and had that trailer for 26 years and it got a lot of use during that time and was stored outside. I did have to have some work done on the sides but only because my husband used it to ship pigs and they rooted at the sides. I did have it checked regularly and a new floor put in and then years later re-enforced the underside. I never had a bit of problem with that trailer and when I was done with it I gave it to my sister and she used it for a few more years.
A great trailer.
The trailer I have now is a 1983 Thysen that was made to order for the previous owner and he kept it inside always and never used it much and it is in great condition.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 4 horse steel stock trailer. It has been many miles and it is a 20 yro. It still has the original floor in it. And has held up well. Starting to rust but is still a stable safe trailer. Tows like a dream. I would buy another one. It is also very handy for hauling other things. I have had several people ask me if I would sell it and my answer is always no. I have also towed it with a 1500 Ram without any issues.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 1987 Ponderosa 4-horse open stock bumper pull. It is steel.

I bought it brand new and have kept it and my truck oiled. It has always sat outside when I lived in the four seasons of Pennsylvania, the Low Desert of Southern California, and the high humidity of Middle Temnessee.

The frame is still rock solid. DH replaced the flooring in 2003 and again in 2008, and also ran all new wiring. 

Other than normal wheel/bearings maintenance and keeping the under carriage and the hinges well oiled, that's all that's ever been done to it.

Now if you want an opinion from me (or even if ya don't lollol)

Yay on the step-up! My personal opinion is that ramps are dangerous, especially if it happens to be raining or the horse is really skittish about them.

I hate two horse trailers. I get the same gas mileage with my 4-horse stock as I did with my first two-horse that my Arab /Saddlebred hated to go into.

Once I go the 4-horse, he loaded a lot easier.

I made a lot of trail riding money, hauling horses to the local 4-H park that refused to get in a 2-horse but would jump right into my open stock


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a steel 3 horse angle haul bump pull. It is heavy and rusts. But it is a great trailer! Try and keep it covered as much as possible. But other wise great trailer!


----------



## Hammerjammer (Dec 29, 2018)

When I bought mine they told me that it was harder to dent... And that the horse urine actually was bad on aluminum... Do you would need to wash...which I do regardless after hauling. But never knew that about aluminum.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have steel as well. I debated greatly about whether i should get steel or aluminum. But i started looking at pictures of trailer wrecks and decided steel is safer. 

My mom's car was wrecked right before Christmas. She was sitting at a red light and some idiot wasn't looking- plowed into the car behind hers at 40mph. The middle car was toast. My mom's car needed $3500 worth of repairs.The driver did not get a ticket - if it were me, i would have demanded to check her cell phone. I'm sure the driver was texting. She did not even try to brake before impact...

The point is - no matter how safely you drive, does not mean other people will do the same! If i get in a wreck, i want to make certain my horses have the best chance of survival. That means steel. Aluminum tears and shreds. 

I bought a steel 2 horse stock combo trailer. I plan on making some upgrades - elastomeric coating for the roof to help insulate the trailer, add some lexan windows to further waterproof the inside. Treat any of the very mild rust spots. I bought screening for the windows for camping. 

My trailer was $4250. A most reasonable price. The cheapest aluminum i saw was $6000.


----------

